# Looking To Do The Move!



## Jigger (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi!

After a fair few trips to Thailand (Business and Personal) I have decided I would like to try and find work in Thailand.

I work as a PBX Tech, dealing with Alcatel products (OXO/OXE/Data Switch) - I have found some jobs on the Alcatel Lucent website, for work in Thailand but was curious if anyone on the forum knows of any large vendors that deal with Alcatel Products.

Any and all information is appreciated!

Regards
Joel


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry Jigger -welcome to the forum... but you lost me after the PBX bit!


----------



## Jigger (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome! 

Hahaha, yeah I only expected someone with knowledge on what I do to help out.

Perhaps anyone can suggest some good website's for finding work in Thailand?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Ericson is big out here - no idea as to what equipment they use. Shin Corp runs most of the coms here (or at least used to, so I guess they still do?) - again no idea what they run on. There is also TOT and TT&T to consider - if you can improve the MaxNet Premium (International) I will be your lap dog for the rest of the year  !


----------

